# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Where to stay for 1 nite only on STT

## NancySC

:Question: for those who have knowledge of STT hotels, condos  :Question: 

Booked a cruise out of STT in Dec., looking for recommendations for a decent hotel for us 1 nite only.  Reluctant to use VRBO or AirBnB, never used before.  Ritz is $1799 for 1 nite, out of price range.  Marriotts are full tho person I spoke with at toll free said oh there's one, but it's 40 miles away...I knew it would be on STX, duh.
Thanks all who may respond !

----------


## Dennis

Check the Hilton on St. John. Ferry ride over then back the next day for the boat ride.

----------

